# sex helps IBS?



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just an observation. I had had a lot of sex this week, sometimes twice a day, and my IBS seems to have calmed down somewhat. I do have some spasms but control them rather easily. I stopped taking any medicine, eat regular food (still in small porions), and only to go to WC once in two days with totally normal stool.I was wondering if regular sex may cause some positive hormonal changes that alleviate IBS symptoms? Anyone else had similar experience?


----------



## 14461 (Nov 19, 2006)

That sounds like a great bit of treatment







. Unfortunately my bowel problems become worse after masturbation (I'm Male by the way) but then I have problems with the prostate/groin region. They say sex releases endorphins and natural other natural painkillers but I guess it depends what the extact problem is.


----------



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am male too, 34. Actually, I cannot remember having IBD-D problems during or immediately after sex.What kind of problems do you have with prostate and groin? I am asking because if I have erection for a long while or do not have sex for a long time, sometimes I have pains and small swellings right above ***** and sometimes in balls.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe it is in theory, impossible to have to go to the bathroom during intercourse.Of course when you've gone all day or feel as though you have to, it is not the best mood setter.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

well exercise is supposed to help IBS because it relaxes muscles...and sometimes the effects can hold out during normal life, not just during the exerciseSo... if you're having particularly aerobic sex, maybe that's it?


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

ItÂ´s because of the endorphins and others as Richard wrote.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Orgasms help my IBS but not penetrative sex. After an orgasm I feel totally relaxed and free of pain, so maybe it's the stress-relieving effect. Sometimes it can stop an attack that's just beginning. On the other hand, penetrative sex makes things worse as it feels like my intestines are being bruised.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

Certainly makes me forget about it for a few minutes.


----------



## 14461 (Nov 19, 2006)

> quote:What kind of problems do you have with prostate and groin? I am asking because if I have erection for a long while or do not have sex for a long time, sometimes I have pains and small swellings right above ***** and sometimes in balls.


The problems I have occur if I sit down for too long (it's like sitting on a golf ball or so they description goes) and particularly after ejaculation. It becomes very inflammed and that in turn irritates the bowel and I get pain in the right groin region generally. I've had the problem since the onset of puberty but they haven't been able to find out why it occurs. Some theories point towards muscle tension in the pelvic region, others unidentified bugs or possibly dietary.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

Masturbation certainly halts my IBS symptoms. When I stop, I feel the symptoms coming back slowly. It's so weird.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Well, endorphine is your friend 

Try to eat some thing with serotonin in it.


----------



## ChrisRayd (Dec 31, 2017)

Right, like kiwis for example. They are very high in serotonin content and help with a feeling of contentness. They also have the side benefit of helping you sleep.

Thanks,
Chris
http://raydernutrition.com


----------

